# My bearded dragons missing toes



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi All

We were just wondering if anyone has had any issues with their BD and missing toes. We got ours at 5 months old and he has quite a few missing toes on both his back legs we were told that it could e due to them been bitten off when he was a baby. At the moment he does not seem to be having any problems with the missing toes but could he have problems in the future that we should be aware of.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

baby beardeds will nip and take of ends of tails, toes, and sometimes feet, and if they have already healed over, the bd shouldn't have any problems, may make climbing a bit harder depending on your set up, but apart from that there shouldn't be any problems


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh it looks a little minging but no ill effects really...certainely other beardies [and the laydeez] i dont think notice or care lol [all meant lighthearted]


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

beardies missing toes,feet and bits of tail is getting increasingly common sadly....
the ones i had with them it didn't affect them at all(had one male with half a tail and only 3 feet with about 2 toes missing on another foot..he was called hook)


----------



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

*thanks guys*

thanks for help and support the beardie had them missing when i collected him /her but was climbing well and they all healed already previous owner said bd was like it when he got him as a tiny baby. can you believe the guy getting rid as was scared of him / her tee hee my bd is as soft as a puppy x plus some one told him they grow to four foot people should read and try and learn before purchase in my opinion


----------

